
Microsoft: We’ll pay hourly campus support while salary workers stay home - benryon
https://blogs.microsoft.com/on-the-issues/2020/03/05/covid-19-microsoft-hourly-workers/
======
benryon
As one of those salary workers, I was on campus briefly yesterday. I saw two
FTE’s in my building while all the support staff in the cafe we’re still
there. I’ve been proud to work there many times in the past ten years, but
doubly so with this move. That campus will be so darn sterile and clean, and I
hope a fun place to hang without all of us being there.

